# costume class ideas?



## JDJumper (Aug 27, 2012)

So there is a funniest, cutest and most unusual prizes. I was thinking an angel for funniest but since the judge isn't from our barn they wouldn't understand why it is funny. Any ideas? I would like to do funniest or cutest. A little bit about the horse... he is a fat pony. he has a lot of mane and it is very thick. He is a bay. Fjord, haflinger, Icelandic pony. I'll see if my phone lets me post a photo. Please EASY costume ideas!!


----------



## JDJumper (Aug 27, 2012)

This is him


----------



## JDJumper (Aug 27, 2012)

What his face looks like.


----------



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

several years ago I did a hula outfit for my gelding. I had him in a grass skirt, flowers around his pasterns, flowers around his ears, and a coconut bra on his chest. We ended up getting the funniest award. Another one I was in the process of making, but never got to finish was a nyan horse. Only thing is, is that you have to be familiar with nyan cat. I was going to use cardboard to make a poptart body and put rainbow ribbion in Angel's mane and tail. Also check out pinterest, they have a lot of ideas there.


----------



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

I found a picture of my mare in one of the hula outfits and thought I would share the picture.


----------



## Capallalainn (Sep 1, 2014)

Thought this was really cute! You could always cut up some old sheets and use them!


----------



## Capallalainn (Sep 1, 2014)

^^^ there's supposed to be a picture with that!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Is it going to be a "Couples" (as in, you and him xD) costume? Or are you just dressing him up?


----------



## Bedhead (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm going to do our local open show's Halloween class as Jack and Sally from The Nightmare Before Christmas  Could always do super hero/sidekick combos?


----------

